# Popcorn Nose's English Carriers



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*Here are some of my English Carriers... hope u like them..*

they're the second best pair i have right now... ill show u guys the best pair i have later...


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*Beat it!!!*

A 12 & 10-year old English Carriers!! Won 8 contests already..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are really awsome looking pigeons! I created your own thread about them to make it easier for members to talk to you about them.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great looking pigeons - most unusual looking. I can see where you get your Popcorn name.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now I get why you call yourself..Popcron_Nose...WOW 

You have some very unusual looking pigeons. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow Popcorn Nose...!


Very cool Birds!

I think I found one here some time back...was not a Dragoon, but more slender and long and had thick legs, and immence symetrical Wattles and large Ceres...might have been, or been descended from, English Carriers.

How are things for Pigeons in the Phillipines? do they fare well? The ferals I mean? As well as those which private people have, such as yours?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*Pigeons in the Philippines...*

we race and breed pigeons too.. honestly, the filipinos like to breed english carriers and homer pigeons only.. we dont like pigeons who have small nose coz we think that they are not "good-looking.." we always look for for the "nose" or wattle and cere (also pigeons with long wings)... another good breed here is what we call "pigeon owl", a small pigeon with a short beak.. We also like to cross-breed the pigeons we have (Phil, if u try to pair a homer and a pigeon owl, u will have a possibility to have a dragoon).. in terms of performance, they fly well especially in racing.. we try to "throw" them from another province(about 100 kilometers) back to their loft.. we love challenges thats why we're risking our pigeons and see if they can come back in their loft.. we also put a flag above the loft so that the pigeons will know where they live.. when feeding pigeons, we like "pigeon pellets" esp. when they have chicks coz when u try to feed them on what we call "concentrate(mixed seeds)," the chicks will not grow up that BIG and result to being tiny.. we call that "tickler or bansot...." 

that's all........... thanks!!!


----------

